
Ask HN: How do you store the key or emergency kit of 1password - kureikain
Hi Hacker,<p>Once setting up, 1password generate some kind of master key and store into an emergency kit. We will either need an existing 1password installation or this emergency kit to set it the account on another computer.<p>But given I&#x27;m storing my secret in 1password, how can I save this file(emergency kit is just a PDF file) securely?<p>Emergency kit seems not store on 1password cloud, only store locally I think.
======
warent
I have two places. Digitally I store them in an encrypted file that is backed
up in the cloud (Google Cloud Storage). Physically I own a safe in which I
have various recovery keys printed on paper.

